# Can you look at my Purigen pic and tell me if it's time to recharge?



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm not really sure how dark Purigen can get before it's time to recharge. Is this dark enough?

It's 350 ml's. I think it's neat how one side is darker than the other, showing how it absorbs the impurities.



















Thanks,

Clint


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

I just started using purigen and if I had pulled that out of my canister I would have thought that i needed to recharge it within a week or so. But since I am n00b I should defer to more seasoned experts and await the answer.

Not to hijack but is there a limit to how much purigen you can keep in your canister? I will be gone for 3 weeks over xmas and can get someone to feed and maybe change the filters but I dont trust them to change the water.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Your not hijacking. There isn't really a limit..... adding a ton won't hurt anything, but all the purigen in the world isn't a substitute for water changes. 

Your canister will be ok for three weeks, have the care giver feed a little bit like once a week and it will be OK.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Doesn't matter- you can recharge it if you want. It's not fully exhausted, but recharging it won't hurt.

If there's a limit to how often you can recharge Purigen I haven't hit it yet and I've got bags that are over 2 years old. I recharge them at least every other month, too.

When Purigen is completely exhausted it's a deep dark brown.

And you can put as many bags as you want in a filter. I doubt you'd need more than one, though. I use the smaller 100mL bags in all my canisters, I only have one of the big bags.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

You can recharge them if you want, but I wouldn't bother. When it's REALLY fully exhausted, it's almost as brown as garden soil.

I recharge mine every three months. I may be wrong, but I don't believe that it will leak out what it's absorbed when it's fully exhausted, so you might as well save yourself the hassle and wait a while.

Adding a ton won't do any harm (apart from costing you a large amount of money) but it will mean that the Purigen takes longer to exhaust. On the other hand, you may be better off splitting your supply into two separate stocks so you can use one while you replenish the other, so the extra convenience makes up for the fact you have to recharge more often.

What's most important is that the Purigen is distributed so as to have the maximum amount of water flow.

Purigen is magic. I'm not even sure that it does anything beneficial for the tank inhabitants, but man it makes the water clear. You don't realise that your water isn't clear until you've put this stuff in.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

justlikeapill said:


> Your not hijacking. There isn't really a limit..... adding a ton won't hurt anything, but all the purigen in the world isn't a substitute for water changes.
> 
> Your canister will be ok for three weeks, have the care giver feed a little bit like once a week and it will be OK.


Yeah I know I need water changes and I was only going to have the care giver come a few times. I wish guppies would be better about eating their young rather than fish food.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

Does your guys' purigen smell weird after you recharge it? Not like bleach, or Prime, just funny smelling?


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes. New, unused purigen has an interesting odor if you ask me.

It's probably the Prime you're smelling.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

jman said:


> Does your guys' purigen smell weird after you recharge it? Not like bleach, or Prime, just funny smelling?


mine smells sulfurous.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

A 350ml bag? I have a 100ml bag but I didn't see a 350 one available. Did you purchase a separate bag and fill it yourself? I am also new to this but wow it really seems to work!


----------

